# Bringing home 5th wheel I95 or I75?



## flowers1227 (Feb 19, 2006)

We are flying down to Ft Myers to bring home a truck & Fifth wheel we are buying.  We live close to Augusta Ga.  Which route would you take?  I95 or I 75?  I have checked mapquest but Mapquest doesn't know where all the construction and traffic is.  Any help will be appreciated.  We are planning to stop overnight somewhere.  We will be traveling on Tues & Wed.
Thanks
Betty


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 19, 2006)

75 to Macon and turn right


----------



## moonstone (Feb 19, 2006)

I have found this site (http://www.georgia-navigator.com/construction/map/georgia) helpful in the past. You can change the time span to suit your needs then hold the curser over any of the construction cones for a detailed description of the construction. The FL state construction site is; http://www.dot.state.fl.us/publicinformationoffice/construc/constmap/constmap.htm 
Enjoy your new 5th wheel!
~Diane


----------



## Vodo (Feb 20, 2006)

I-75 seems geographically the most logical route since you're starting on the west side of the state.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2006)

I would do 95 to 4 to 75.  We just went through Orlando on I-4 several times and it is torn up, like one of the mapping service below says.  It is also torn up around Lakeland.  We also just Hotwired lodging in Orlando.  We got an Extended Stay very close to I-4 in the Universal area.

If I were planning the trip I would plan to overnight in Orlando, getting there late in the day and leaving before drive time in the morning.  I assume it will take you some time in Ft. Myers before you can get on the road.  It will be about a 4-hour drive from there to Orlando.

If you happen to have to go through Orlando during the day, I might want to get on TR 417 west of Kissimmee and take it around Orlando.  The lanes are restricted on I-4, with the normal construction jogs, and you might not want to be dragging a wagon through there.

Good luck.  Consider it an excellent adventure.  We used to do stuff like that.   


http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2pl=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Ft.+Myers&2s=FL&2z=


http://mappoint.msn.com/(l1xx12552i...LangID=USA&RouteType=Quickest&RouteUnit=Miles


http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?new...GA&country=us&tcsz=Fort+Myers,+FL&tcountry=us


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

Just S of Fort Meyers, rt 75 is being widened...and we had back ups....but did not go N of Ft Meters...so I don't know if construction is heavy there.  

We drove down I 95 and there was construction in Palm Beach county (same as 75...widening the roads.

N of Martin Cty (I 95 north of Palm Beach) as you might be aware, itis three lanes N & S up to about Ft Pierce....then 2 lanes.  It goes back to three lanes (AND CONSTRUCTION) in the Daytona area.....it is 3 lanes from this point all the way though many parts of GA....except parts of I 295 (5 lanes to 4 to 3 to 2) which go around Jacksonville.

As Jim pointed out, I 4 also has construction....but I don't know if it would be worth taking 75N to I 4 to I 95 N....but I do know that there was also some construction in GA, where they are still working on making the road wider...but it doesn't seem to affect traffic like in Fl.  ie- in Fl, they may put up concrete barriers right into the lanes of traffic....in GA, they seem to work away from the traffic (except when there is overpasses).

If you can be sure I 4 is OK....or don't mind cutting across S fl on rt 60 (or 80-Palm Beach Blvd), I would use I 75  and cut to I 95 someplace after Palm Beach County.   I 95, for most of your trip, is three lanes....and you may not be used to your new 5th wheel. (After this trip, you will be). Three lanes is more room....more passing if needed, and it seems GA is closer  from I 95


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2006)

we live south of fort myers.  We always take 75 to Atlanta, seems like 95 is way out of the way.


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> we live south of fort myers.  We always take 75 to Atlanta, seems like 95 is way out of the way.



They are near Augusta.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 20, 2006)

whoops!  My mistake


----------

